# Welsummer pullet?



## Gmachook (8 mo ago)

I purchased 4 chicks a few weeks back. Two are supposed Welsummer But one has a cute little Mohawk that I know my other chickens will pluck at. Any thoughts of what it could be if not a wel








summer?


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

I believe she's an olive-egger, which is a selective cross for olive-colored eggs. My guess is that she is Welsummer x Legbar, based on her appearance.

Generally, Legbars don't get too big of crests and a cross's crest should be smaller still, so it's likely your other birds will leave her alone. Polish with their massive crests often have plucking issues, but a large factor in that is that their crests are so big they can't see and the other birds take advantage of that. Your little one shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I would never have had a clue on that one.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> I believe she's an olive-egger, which is a selective cross for olive-colored eggs. My guess is that she is Welsummer x Legbar, based on her appearance.
> 
> Generally, Legbars don't get too big of crests and a cross's crest should be smaller still, so it's likely your other birds will leave her alone. Polish with their massive crests often have plucking issues, but a large factor in that is that their crests are so big they can't see and the other birds take advantage of that. Your little one shouldn't have that problem.


As usual, agreed.


----------



## Gmachook (8 mo ago)

fuzzies said:


> I believe she's an olive-egger, which is a selective cross for olive-colored eggs. My guess is that she is Welsummer x Legbar, based on her appearance.
> 
> Generally, Legbars don't get too big of crests and a cross's crest should be smaller still, so it's likely your other birds will leave her alone. Polish with their massive crests often have plucking issues, but a large factor in that is that their crests are so big they can't see and the other birds take advantage of that. Your little one shouldn't have that problem.


Oh I would be thrilled if she is an OE! I have and had EE but if I get darker green eggs I will do a happy dance! 😀 Thank you!


----------

